# Slight "clunk" when moving 11-22mm after dropping



## Ryan_ (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Recently got the M3 + 11-22mm and 55-200mm. I love the 11-22. The 55-200 is newer and still kind of putting it through the paces.

Anyways, was out shooting sunset, saw some steps and a good composition opportunity, went to walk up them, got to the third one and it gave out and I fell through. Caught myself with my legs and arms, but had my M3+11-22mm in in hand (on neck strap, though it never fell out of my hand), and the end of the lens kind of smacked against the 4th step. Just a quick smack, not soft hit but not earth shattering either. After using it again the next day, and reviewing the images, everything seems to be in working order (zooming is fine, IS seems fine, IQ looks as good as it did before this "smack"). However, when I have the camera + lens in hand, and say I have it up to my eye and then bring it back down to my hip, I can feel just like a very slight "clunk", as if something is not totally tightened. Another scenario I notice it is when I have the M3 gripped in my hand in shooting position, and then I turn the camera over so that the USB port is facing me. The problem is, I'm not sure if I felt this before the above incident as well or not. I do not feel it with the 55-200mm. And I feel it less when the lens extended to shooting position, more when it is in locked position.

So I'm asking M3 + 11-22mm owners to see if they can feel this ever so slight "clunk" described above. I would absolutely greatly appreciate it so much. I'm just a bit paranoid because on my 24-105mm, the front element and piece that holds it are quite a bit loose. And I do feel that it seems to have degraded the image sharpness a bit, though never did any extensive testing.

Thank you


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 15, 2016)

No, I don't hear a clunk. I primarily hear camera-only sounds, including the lens pin rattling a little bit but nothing really from the lens. If I shake the lens on its own, it does make a little noise as some elements are moving but it's more like a soft rattle than a clunk. If I shake the lens at arms length, I don't hear it.


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 15, 2016)

I have the original M (M Classic?) and I don't hear or feel anything either.


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 15, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> No, I don't hear a clunk. I primarily hear camera-only sounds, including the lens pin rattling a little bit but nothing really from the lens. If I shake the lens on its own, it does make a little noise as some elements are moving but it's more like a soft rattle than a clunk. If I shake the lens at arms length, I don't hear it.


Hi Random Orbits, thank you for this info. What exactly is the lens pin rattling? Also I suppose describing the feel/sound as "clunk" was a little violent. Its softer than a clunk. Its hard to describe. This is really abstract but bear with me: Think of it as a marble, in a small cube with a soft interior (to dull the "clunk"/sound), that is almost small enough to contain the marble withput it moving, but it is just a touch bigger than the marble, so when you rotate the box in your hand, you can just feel that marble move ever so lightly, but its muffled. Like I said, very weird and abstractish explanation but thats the best I can do.
Though I suppose you don't hear/feel what I do, because if I shake it at arms length, I can feel the rattle/clunk in my hand, not necessarily hearing it.



bainsybike said:


> I have the original M (M Classic?) and I don't hear or feel anything either.


Hi bainsybike, thank you for responding. Do you have the 11-22mm attached as well?


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 15, 2016)

Ryan_ said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't hear a clunk. I primarily hear camera-only sounds, including the lens pin rattling a little bit but nothing really from the lens. If I shake the lens on its own, it does make a little noise as some elements are moving but it's more like a soft rattle than a clunk. If I shake the lens at arms length, I don't hear it.
> ...



If I rotate the lens in my hand or while it's on the camera, I don't hear anything from the lens. It's similar to other ef-m lenses in this respect (I tried it with the 22 f/2 as well).

The pin I'm referring to is on the camera side on the ef-m mount. There is a small metal pin that is depressed when the lens is attached to the camera.


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 15, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Ryan_ said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...


Ok I know what you mean now. Thanks for trying to reproduce it. 

I assume its not normal, because like you said, your 22mm does do it, and my 55-200mm doesn't do it either.

I guess if its not effecting image quality or lens function in any way, I should carry on. My worst fear is capturing a great moment only to come home with a fuzzy photo (since its hard to see if image is sharp/in focus on M3, at least when shooting RAW) due to broken lens (obviously my fault). Oh well, hopefully it holds up.

Thanks for the input


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 15, 2016)

Ryan_ said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > I have the original M (M Classic?) and I don't hear or feel anything either.
> ...



Yes, that's with the 11-22 attached. No clunk in open or closed position.


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 15, 2016)

bainsybike said:


> Ryan_ said:
> 
> 
> > bainsybike said:
> ...


Thank you bainsybike! Appreciate the time you took to check yours out.

Well this sucks. Sure it still works but who knows. Anyone have any ideas on what it could be thats "loose"?


----------



## kubelik (Mar 15, 2016)

ryan, sorry to hear about your 11-22mm. I had a 5D Mk II fall out of an improperly zipped bag once (totally my own fault, shouldn't have packed stuff in the dark); fell like 3 feet onto asphalt and caught the attached 16-35mm f/2.8 L at an angle. was making serious clunking noises and the barrel was cracked very badly near the mount; couldn't see clearly through the lens when it was attached to the body, and zooming did not work at all (jammed on one side, scarily loose in the other direction).

sent it in for servicing and was told that at least none of the elements had been shattered; it got sent back to me, fully repaired, and like new, for maybe a couple hundred dollars. well below the replacement cost for the lens. I've continued to use it since then (maybe 4 years now) just fine. so, you know, if you do send it in, might not be as terrible as you think.


----------



## Ryan_ (Mar 17, 2016)

kubelik said:


> ryan, sorry to hear about your 11-22mm. I had a 5D Mk II fall out of an improperly zipped bag once (totally my own fault, shouldn't have packed stuff in the dark); fell like 3 feet onto asphalt and caught the attached 16-35mm f/2.8 L at an angle. was making serious clunking noises and the barrel was cracked very badly near the mount; couldn't see clearly through the lens when it was attached to the body, and zooming did not work at all (jammed on one side, scarily loose in the other direction).
> 
> sent it in for servicing and was told that at least none of the elements had been shattered; it got sent back to me, fully repaired, and like new, for maybe a couple hundred dollars. well below the replacement cost for the lens. I've continued to use it since then (maybe 4 years now) just fine. so, you know, if you do send it in, might not be as terrible as you think.


Thanks for the reassurance kubelick. Sorry about your lens, glad it worked out though. I suppose since everything seems to be working fine, I will rock with it for now.

Thanks all


----------

